# What to do,



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

So i have a 75 reef setup, now have a 38 gallon under it, all plumbing goes through wall to my room, what should I put in this lower tank? I thought mantis shrimp but with only one shrimp in there nothing else might get bored easily with that.. what would you all do, looking for something a little different,


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Try breeding something. Benghai, PJ cardinals or any of the other mouth brooders.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

cardinals are super easy to breed and you can do it in a good size tank. Although having a urchine helps.


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Well yes but breeding is also going to make me setup more multiple tanks, 

All I have is the reef uptop with my smaller tank below, theres also not alot of headroom inbetween the bottom of the tank and top of the other so Im limited for access as well.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*What to do...*

How much cash do u have ...!!!!!
How longs your 75 been running ....if u are fairly new to 
This I'd stick with what u got and get them running and growing ...then worry about moving on ...jmho


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

tom g said:


> How much cash do u have ...!!!!!
> How longs your 75 been running ....if u are fairly new to
> This I'd stick with what u got and get them running and growing ...then worry about moving on ...jmho


Budget always depends on what I decide to do, 
this 75 has been running for a year and a half, other tanks, 3 years, 8 years, upwards of 10 years for all the tanks I look after. Not new..

I was simply asking what some people would do given the chance to setup a smaller tank under one they already have running, Mantis shrimp, Sea horses, Frog fish, etc etc..


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*what to do*

I was just asking cause sometimes we get ahead of ourselves and don't relize we have 4 new tanks running .. looks like u are well versed in the hobby ...if I had to do things over I would get a bigger tank 
cheers 
tom


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

tom g said:


> I was just asking cause sometimes we get ahead of ourselves and don't relize we have 4 new tanks running .. looks like u are well versed in the hobby ...if I had to do things over I would get a bigger tank
> cheers
> tom


Not needing a bigger tank, Just leaving my reef alone in the 75, Had an extra tank kicking around and instead of collecting dust threw it under the 75. No big deal if I do anything or not, Was just trying to get options and opinions from people who may have done something similar,


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Macro algae and seahorses, or puffers maybe.


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

someguy said:


> Macro algae and seahorses, or puffers maybe.


I was looking at some macros today and thought they were all pretty neat, Seashorses arent as readily available to me here being in a small town,, need to have them brought in at a hefty price,, Not sure what the city folk get them for.. Although very tempting regardless


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Not exactly sure what you are looking for but how about a pair of Blue Dot Jawfish. 

They are great engineers and will make an awesome cave system and they are beautiful fish. They have also been breed in aquariums, they are mouth brooder.

Hope you like the idea, I know you will not like the price of them. 

Good luck


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Not exactly sure what you are looking for but how about a pair of Blue Dot Jawfish.
> 
> They are great engineers and will make an awesome cave system and they are beautiful fish. They have also been breed in aquariums, they are mouth brooder.
> 
> ...


very nice suggestion, will do research on them. Price tag is no different than if doing sea horses it seems, for a quality specimen


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not that well-versed in saltwater stuff, but personally I find gobies and pipefish pretty cool  Maybe you can have some gobies with your shrimp to see if they form a symbiotic relationship.


----------

